# These are my Babies :)



## Scythix16 (Apr 30, 2012)

These are a few of my babies.... the ones i actually got to sit still long enough for pictures xD 







blondie







bandit






checkers 

Posting pics of the others soon... maybe ill catch them sleeping xD


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Very cute! I love all of their different markings and colors.


----------

